# employment contract



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Dear all!

We are looking for an example of an employment contract with fixed term and an example of a employment contract with unlimited duration, based on the laws of Cyprus/EU.
Could someone help us further? I have searched the internet but didn't found anything that would suit us.
Thanks!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ymg said:


> Dear all!
> 
> We are looking for an example of an employment contract with fixed term and an example of a employment contract with unlimited duration, based on the laws of Cyprus/EU.
> Could someone help us further? I have searched the internet but didn't found anything that would suit us.
> Thanks!


Hi Yvonne,

Do I take it that this is for when you are looking to employ someone here?
If so I will talk to some people I know to see if I can get hold of some contracts for you to see.

Veronica


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Veronica,

This is for myself, Desiree and future office people 
We are also looking for someone to clean the property.

Regards!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ymg said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> This is for myself, Desiree and future office people
> We are also looking for someone to clean the property.
> ...


Do you mean to clean the office or the villa? Or both?


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, lets just start with the office. And once the cleaner can be thrusted and cleans properly, we might consider to clean the villa too.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ymg said:


> Well, lets just start with the office. And once the cleaner can be thrusted and cleans properly, we might consider to clean the villa too.


Ok. We know a couple who do that sort of work. Will have a word with them.
They are a nice reliable couple.

Veronica


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

ok! thanks!


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Veronica,

Could you please inform me if you have managed to find me an example of an employment contract? Thanks!

Take care! 
Yvonne


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

my contract is almost identicle to a uk contract but with only 20 days leave :-(

one funny thing is they dont send contracts for you to sign... you come in and sign it on your first day!! odd


----------

